# Question on 2001 745I Maintenance



## rocky (Jun 30, 2004)

I currently have a 740i and am considering a re-lease of this one or leasing a new 745i. The one I have has very low mileage after 3 years (25k). If I did the re-lease, I could get it CPO’d, to get me to 6 yrs/100K miles for free warranty work (after $50 deductible)

Unfortunately, BMW didn’t let me know before my free 3 year maintenance was up that extending it was an option, so can no longer buy the extended maintenance package and will need to pay for maintenance. Does anyone have any opinion on what I would need to do in addition to following for "out of pocket" maintenance for the next 3 yrs:
yearly (3) oil changes
maintenance #2
new brakes and rotors (already did this once)
new tires (already did this once – CONTIs don’t last!)
coolant flush
brake fluid flush
Not included:
front end parts?
muffler?

My experience with BMWs (have owned a few) is that things start happening about at 50K miles. I expect to do maybe a total of 50-60K miles before end of the lease.

Still trying to decide if better to lease a new one or re-lease this one, since there is a HUGE diff in price over 3 yrs. in monthly payments between re-leasing this one and leasing a new 745i. I realize that a 745I is new and nice and all that, but the price diff is definitely a factor.


----------



## rocky (Jun 30, 2004)

*Mistake in title of post - should be "2001 740i Maintenance"*


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

I think you'll probably have less headaches with a 2001 740i vs. a new 745 over the next few years. The biggest risk on the 740 is the radiator and cooling hose attachment to the radiator. If you don't keep an eye on it, it tends to break and would make a mess, and possibly cause the car to overheat. I think this tends to happen at around 80k for V8 e39s and e38s. But, as long as you're aware of it, you could budget around $500-700 to just have the coolant flushed, and the appropriate hose or hoses replaced. I think you got all the other maintenance items covered. There might be some suspension bushings that need to get replaced as the car nears 100k.


----------



## fuzyfuzer (May 30, 2004)

I know when my dad has looked at releasing it hasn't been worth it. It usually isn't any cheaper and normaly you'd have to pay for repaires. So you would have to really love the car, so maybe and you can get the CPO. Why not ust buy the car after another lease you will have spent a lot of money still not owned anything sees like you would be able to own it for, what i am pretty sure is not that much more.


----------

